# Launch model detail



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

looking at the press presentation just posted I found this:









[/url]launch by Dave Dye, on Flickr[/IMG]

And Park Distance Control - not at launch - software update maybe? (hoping) 








[/url]lateavail by Dave Dye, on Flickr[/IMG]


Full presentation here:

http://media.vw.com/release/1358/


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

The launch edition should be a nice perk for those looking to get a low end/price Atlas with a sunroof. Otherwise, to get a sunroof you have to go all the way to SEL.
I personally will not buy a new car with cloth seats (especially a family hauler), but none-the-less this launch edition is a nice early adopter perk for the cost conscience. 

I guess this Media Drive today means lots of press reviews should come out in the next day or so (unless embargoed)... still interesting that with a launch weeks away and a captive media, they still haven't released pricing and warranty information. :screwy:


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I had my mind made up and was ready to sign the check - but now I see that you can't get an R-Line SEL Premium......

Now I'm going to have to find a coin to flip....


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

In Canada, the SEL premium is the Execline, and it is offered with the R-Line package; only that it deletes the Park assist and 360° Area view.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Excited for the Atlas after reading thru all the info...it looks promising and very tempting though it's too big for my needs. I wish VW will soon also release more info in the Tiguan and take my money already.....hoping for a 2018 Tiguan R-line and similar trim lines like the Atlas.


----------



## justTJ (Apr 20, 2008)

SEL 6cyl will do nicely, thank you.


----------



## joelabbott (Mar 27, 2017)

vwbugstuff said:


> I had my mind made up and was ready to sign the check - but now I see that you can't get an R-Line SEL Premium......
> 
> Now I'm going to have to find a coin to flip....



I think the reason might be that the R-line package deletes part assist and area view from the SEL Premium options. 

In Canada, you can order the R-line package with the 'Execline' trim, which is the SEL premium equivalent, but you lose park assist and area view (this is what I ordered).


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

joelabbott said:


> I think the reason might be that the R-line package deletes part assist and area view from the SEL Premium options.
> 
> In Canada, you can order the R-line package with the 'Execline' trim, which is the SEL premium equivalent, but you lose park assist and area view (this is what I ordered).



Honey, pack up your stuff, we're moving to Canada!!!:laugh:


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

For those of you in Canada who were able to order already, were you able to get a price below MSRP? Any incentives?


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

VW Finance in Canada is offering a 12 month no charge VWPP - Appearance Package (if ordered before May). Most dealers are also giving 1k off MSRP to early orders


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

jkopelc said:


> VW Finance in Canada is offering a 12 month no charge VWPP - Appearance Package (if ordered before May). Most dealers are also giving 1k off MSRP to early orders


What is a "12 month no charge VWPP - Appearance Package"?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

utsava said:


> What is a "12 month no charge VWPP - Appearance Package"?


https://finance.vwmodels.ca/protection.php

https://finance.vwmodels.ca/imgs/pdf/Appearance_Protection.pdf


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Its an after market protection package you can add on. In this case its the 4 star package and is valid for one month. In this case covers:

Interior protection
Paintless dent removal
Paint repair
Car rental benefit
Front windshield repair

Optional items include tire and wheel repair and curb scuff (which I was told was included as part of the 12 months)

https://finance.vwmodels.ca/imgs/pdf/Appearance_Protection.pdf


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

*so when available?*

so when will the launch edition be at dealerships? any idea how many there will be?


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

der_apoteker said:


> so when will the launch edition be at dealerships? any idea how many there will be?


I wonder if other trim levels will then trickle into dealerships after the launch edition or we'll be able to order exactly what we want.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

vwbugstuff said:


> I had my mind made up and was ready to sign the check - but now I see that you can't get an R-Line SEL Premium......
> 
> Now I'm going to have to find a coin to flip....


Same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwracer00 (Jan 4, 2004)

Atlas Pricing Announced

http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-atlas-pricing-announced/


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

So based on the media event in tx- sounds like launch edition will be 5000 units


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Does anyone have any updated information about when the first cars will arrive in dealerships and whether they'll be any SEL Premiums delivered at same time as launch editions or we'll have to wait?


----------



## vwatlasusa (Feb 26, 2017)

*May !!*



GjR32 said:


> Does anyone have any updated information about when the first cars will arrive in dealerships and whether they'll be any SEL Premiums delivered at same time as launch editions or we'll have to wait?


I heard from few delarships that it will arrive in May.. not sure about which model will come first but hoping SEL Premium will arrive as well since they didn't mention anything like Late Availability.. so lets see...


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

I'd double check with your dealer. Recently (at least in Canada) I was told September not May. So maybe we get pricing but you guys actually get units :what:

As well I understand and talking to a VW Rep that allocation can be sort of customized. So if you really want a color and trim combo you best get to your dealer and request it. They get a number but not necessarily a range of choice by default. Or they get to request what they think they will sell. So put your request in early :laugh:


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

Drive by said:


> I'd double check with your dealer. Recently (at least in Canada) I was told September not May. So maybe we get pricing but you guys actually get units :what:
> 
> As well I understand and talking to a VW Rep that allocation can be sort of customized. So if you really want a color and trim combo you best get to your dealer and request it. They get a number but not necessarily a range of choice by default. Or they get to request what they think they will sell. So put your request in early :laugh:


I wonder if that September date is actually the 2.0's, which I think are coming out around August, would fit with that timeline.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

JohnNS said:


> I wonder if that September date is actually the 2.0's, which I think are coming out around August, would fit with that timeline.


Who knows? This came from the recent Vancouver Auto show (March 29) directly from a VW Rep. I believe we were to get ours in June/July but that is now September. Maybe the US preorders are so large they've got all our capacity?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

GjR32 said:


> Does anyone have any updated information about when the first cars will arrive in dealerships and whether they'll be any SEL Premiums delivered at same time as launch editions or we'll have to wait?



My salesguy told me today that our dealership is expecting something the second week of May. He didn't know how many or if it would be anything other than Launch Editions.


----------



## joelabbott (Mar 27, 2017)

Drive by said:


> Who knows? This came from the recent Vancouver Auto show (March 29) directly from a VW Rep. I believe we were to get ours in June/July but that is now September. Maybe the US preorders are so large they've got all our capacity?


Heard same from GTA dealer today. 
July for launch models etc and September for 3.6 r-lines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Surely there's someone who works at the plant in Chattanooga who follows this thread who would be so kind to anonymously tip the rest of us off as to which trims they've been making for the last almost 4 months so we know what's going to roll into dealerships the first week of May. My guess/hope is S launch model and SEL premiums. Any Chattanoogans care to confirm?


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

From the information I've heard and judging by the wording on the Atlas website and press releases, it sounds like the initial inventory will be S Launch, SE, SE w/tech, and SELs.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

utsava said:


> From the information I've heard and judging by the wording on the Atlas website and press releases, it sounds like the initial inventory will be S Launch, SE, SE w/tech, and SELs.


What information leads you to believe they'll be no SEL Premiums in first wave of deliveries?


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

GjR32 said:


> What information leads you to believe they'll be no SEL Premiums in first wave of deliveries?


my bad... forgot to add that to the list.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

utsava said:


> my bad... forgot to add that to the list.


Phew. Let's hope we see some soon.


----------



## veuu (Jan 21, 2006)

*R-Line*

We do not have an R-Line option with leather, digital cockpit, premium audio? Unbelievable!


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Canadia does... Hopefully we will get that option too.

I actually want a Frankenstein Atlas. SEL premium with rline and black mejorada wheels.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwracer00 (Jan 4, 2004)

Atlas vs Tiguan


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

vwracer00 said:


> Atlas vs Tiguan



Actually, Teramont vs. Tiguan


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

vwbugstuff said:


> Actually, Teramont vs. Tiguan


Actually Teramont vs. Tiguan L


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

rev18gti said:


> Actually Teramont vs. Tiguan L



Wise guy....:laugh:


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

joelabbott said:


> Heard same from GTA dealer today.
> July for launch models etc and September for 3.6 r-lines
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think there is a specific thread for the Canadian Atlas


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Drive by said:


> looking at the press presentation just posted I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On here- it says the car has pedestrian detection and it does not say late availability. But apparently we have confirmed that the Atlas does not currently have the functionality. What can we do to see if VW will rectify this?


----------

